# Another Bowl From A Board



## W.Y. (Nov 17, 2011)

This was a piece of cedar that I had got from a burn pile at the local sawmill  about ten years ago . It was just a short  4" wide board that I cut in half  and glued  back together to make it 8" diameter in a bookmarked  grain fashion. I often had wondered what I would eventually make with that piece of wood. 

Today I decided to do something with it so cut out some rings  and glued them up   and turned and sanded it on the lathe. 

I was afraid the line down the middle would show up badly where I joined the two pieces  together but my glue job was  good  enough that  the glue line does not distract  from it much at all .

Being cedar and turned very thin it feels like a feather in the hand.  Certainly not something for any particular use except to sit it up on a shelf to look pretty  . . .  lol 

Same bowl  but rotated 180 degrees  to show grain pattern in both directions.


----------



## boxerman (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow nice bowl Bill. I like the grain pattern.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 17, 2011)

It's really wonderful what we can come up with from some throw-away pieces isn't it? Great looking bowl!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 18, 2011)

A beautiful bowl, Bill.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Nov 18, 2011)

looks like the right project for the old piece of wood. You are right the seam does not take away from the piece.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 18, 2011)

Nicely done, I like the subtle movement in the grain pattern.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bill - You never cease to amaze me. I love your work. Always thinking "How can I use this?", or "How can I do this?". I don't think I've ever seen cedar look so fine. 

And don't let the lightness of the bowl influence you. You know how turners are - the thinner and lighter, the better.


----------



## NC Wood Art (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey this just means you have the only one to ever look like that.


----------



## FrankG (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice looking bowl; I'm always glad to see a BFAB that has more of an ogee shape instead of the usual straight sides.


----------



## truckerdave (Dec 8, 2011)

Just a dumb question!
I would love to see more pics of the process. How you cut the board, how you put togther the pieces, how the "blank" looked glued up before it was turned......etc


----------



## Younka (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice bowl


----------



## FrankG (Dec 9, 2011)

I made some composite pix years ago showing the process in a nutshell - see below.


----------

